# Tom Brady's punishment Poll



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 7, 2015)

What do you think it should be?


----------



## brittthomas (May 7, 2015)




----------



## fairhopebama (May 7, 2015)

I think Brady is the scapegoat in this whole situation. Think about it, what is the purpose of deflating the ball? Makes it easier to catch? Easier to throw? Everything I have heard is that it makes it easier to catch. Now, here is my point, wouldn't the receivers have been in on this and the air adjustment been made to what they wanted? There is no way that they did not take part and have some say so in what they  wanted the PSI to be. I am by no way a huge Brady fan, but I think he is being treated worse than some of the thugs entering the league after being accused of crimes far worse than letting air out of the ball. However, cheating is cheating and he should deal with whatever he gets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2015)

Give him another Super Bowl Ring!


----------



## fredw (May 7, 2015)

Make him read the GON sports forum every day.


----------



## biggdogg (May 7, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I think Brady is the scapegoat in this whole situation. Think about it, what is the purpose of deflating the ball? Makes it easier to catch? Easier to throw? Everything I have heard is that it makes it easier to catch. Now, here is my point, wouldn't the receivers have been in on this and the air adjustment been made to what they wanted? There is no way that they did not take part and have some say so in what they  wanted the PSI to be. I am by no way a huge Brady fan, but I think he is being treated worse than some of the thugs entering the league after being accused of crimes far worse than letting air out of the ball. However, cheating is cheating and he should deal with whatever he gets.




Actually, with the air temp as cold as it was during the game, it would have made the ball slick which would make it harder to grip to throw the ball. So yes, it would greatly benefit Brady. 

I doubt very seriously the Patsies are the first to do it. Just the first to get caught.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 7, 2015)

The Pats have a long history of dubious behavior. The NFL could make a profound statement by suspending Brady for 1 game.
(just because the first game coincides with them playing my Steelers is just a coincidence).


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2015)

fredw said:


> Make him read the GON sports forum every day.



This ^. He needs to be coached on how to effectively lie and this place is the perfect place for that, not to mention the coaching squad here has depth out the wazoo.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 7, 2015)

Play one game behind Atlanta's O-line from 2013.


----------



## biggdogg (May 7, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Play one game behind Atlanta's O-line from 2013.



That would qualify as "cruel and unusual punishment"!


----------



## bullgator (May 7, 2015)

Use the Saints as a measure. Ban Brady and Belichek a year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This ^. He needs to be coached on how to effectively lie and this place is the perfect place for that, not to mention the coaching squad here has depth out the wazoo.






Brady wouldn't last one day in here.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This ^. He needs to be coached on how to effectively lie and this place is the perfect place for that, not to mention the coaching squad here has depth out the wazoo.



the patriots should have drafted Jameis. The liars, cheaters and murderers from that team just need a rapist to complete their criminal portfolio. 

Suspend Brady 3 games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Brady wouldn't last one day in here.



Heck no! Especially a Michigan guy.. Ol Snook would have him booted in NO time..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the patriots should have drafted Jameis. The liars, cheaters and murderers from that team just need a rapist to complete their criminal portfolio.
> 
> Suspend Brady 3 games.



Brady is a product of a brilliant coach.


Could you imagine if Bellichick had a REAL qb like JW?


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

I believe he is innocent........


----------



## Hunter922 (May 7, 2015)

Suspend him for 3 games and 2 months without Gisele


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Could you imagine if Bellichick had a REAL qb like JW?



Sure can. The pre-game meal would include all the free crab legs you can eat and that's always nice.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Sure can. The pre-game meal would include all the free crab legs you can eat and that's always nice.


I like crab legs


----------



## rjcruiser (May 7, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Use the Saints as a measure. Ban Brady and Belichek a year.



If they do anything different, the league will be hypocritical. 

But...then again...when was this league not hypocritical?


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 7, 2015)

Forfeit the win. 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Sure can. The pre-game meal would include all the free crab legs you can eat and that's always nice.



And all the ketchup cups of coke you can drink.


----------



## tcward (May 7, 2015)

Go Pats!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2015)

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/25177527/report-tom-brady-could-be-suspended-for-up-to-one-year?FTAG=YHF7e3228e


Deflategate may get interesting in the near future.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 8, 2015)

Much ado about nothing IMO


----------



## MudDucker (May 8, 2015)

fredw said:


> Make him read the GON sports forum every day.



Now that would be cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## GA native (May 8, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Much ado about nothing IMO



agreed
The most obvious answer to me, is that the balls were inflated with 75 degree air, in the 75 degree equipment shed. They were then brought out to the 10 degree stadium sideline, where the air contracted.

Ask Seattle if the Pats cheated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

fredw said:


> Make him read the GON sports forum every day.



If you really want to punish him, throw him in the deer hunting forum and post a pic of him holding a dead 4 point buck. Or post a pic in the fishing forum of him holding a bass wrong.. It'll be like throwing him to the wolves...


----------



## benellisbe (May 8, 2015)

I could care less either way, but the language of "more than probably" means we can't prove it.... I am with him on not showing his text messages.  Unless I receive a court order, I'm not voluntarily giving anyone access to my personal property.


----------



## redeli (May 8, 2015)

Wonder if they kicked deflated balls.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 8, 2015)

I still think it is dumb that the NFL doesn't handle the ball till they are put in play.


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Much ado about nothing IMO



Yep.



benellisbe said:


> I could care less either way, but the language of "more than probably" means we can't prove it.... I am with him on not showing his text messages.  Unless I receive a court order, I'm not voluntarily giving anyone access to my personal property.



and yep.

Whatever "penalty" they impose on Brady will be appealed and overturned. It will make for a good monkey show though and ESPN will fill lots of air time yacking about it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention it will keep the NFL in the headlines.. You know the old saying "Any Press Is Better Than No Press"...


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2015)

Place your bets gentlemen:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...spend-tom-brady-deflategate-article-1.2215881


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Place your bets gentlemen:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...spend-tom-brady-deflategate-article-1.2215881



I wonder how long Goodell will be around for? He sure has had a lot of controversy under his watch...


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder how long Goodell will be around for? He sure has had a lot of controversy under his watch...



He better be glad they locked Hernandez up.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Place your bets gentlemen:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...spend-tom-brady-deflategate-article-1.2215881



A NY paper would of course be unbiased...................No No:No No:


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder how long Goodell will be around for? He sure has had a lot of controversy under his watch...



I think this is "clever":



> Wells’ constant use of “more probable than not” in explaining Brady’s role is the standard the NFL was looking for to find him in violation of the rules. The league considers that as good as guilty and just a way of phrasing it in legal terms.



"More probable than not" to me means "We ain't got no proof one way or the other but we're pretty sure he did it even though we got no proof one way or the other ".


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He better be glad they locked Hernandez up.



JWthug is next


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He better be glad they locked Hernandez up.





Matthew6 said:


> JWthug is next



That's kinda like I'll see your thug and raise you another one.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 10, 2015)

Think of all the penalties they could eall if they implemented the "more probable than not" standard, especially on instant replay

None of the talking heads has discussed how stupid it is for the NFL to allow each team to control it's own set of footballs--with absolutely no checks.  

MLB baseball learned about the dangers of doing that decades ago.

Just for grins and giggles, I like to see the PSI difference in a ball inflated to max. in an early home game in Arizona, and one inflated to min. PSI used in a late season home game in Green Bay or Minn.

Far as I'm concerned, the whole brouhaha is about ESPN trying to keep the NFL relevant 24/7/365.

Next we will be wanted to vacate Gaylord Perry's record because it's more probable than not that he threw a spitter every now and then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2015)

Trade him to the Jets?


----------



## Hunter922 (May 11, 2015)

4 GAMES , $1 MILLION, 2016 1ST ROUND DRAFT PICK.. And Gisele has to move out for three months..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

With the way they were dragging their feet since this happened before the Super Bowl, surprising the NFL did anything about it.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 11, 2015)

Joke!!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 12, 2015)

All for the beat down the Pats rec'd from the NFL. Brady out quite awhile, 6 games or so. Love the first round pic taken away, too. 
Cheaters at it for more than 1 season.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 12, 2015)

Cheaters cheat.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2015)

I bet they never under inflate the balls again. Especially after the 2nd half Brady had with properly inflated balls.

Lesson learned!


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (May 12, 2015)

*Comments On The Punishment Dished Out.*

They got exactly what I expected, not enough. Goodell is inconsistent with the punishments he hands out. 
It needs a Pete Rose penalty suspended indefinitely all records removed cheating is cheating. The refs knew there could be something up yet they let the balls out of there sight?? Hmmmm They tested the balls with faulty reading gauges??? Hmmmm Jay Feeley on the Radio said he use to give the ball boys money to inflate or deflate the balls how he likes to kick them ... Every Kicker and QB does it that's a FACT!! NFL is a joke. They let players do drugs a few days before the draft and yet still let them enter the employment. Pathetic NFL and Goodell . I think the Balls mattered in the wins the Patriots had. Shut the Tattle Tale Colts out in the 2nd half and put 20 points on them. They would have been better off had Brady used under inflated balls the entire game instead of just the first half. 

Ray Rice got 2 games for beating his girl unconscious "ON CAMERA," and Brady gets 4 games with zero hard evidence as proof and a long winded "more probable than not" report about under inflated footballs. This, except GOOOOOOOOOOOOOODEL is Good for the NFL. Brady will appeal and probably get two games. Won't make a difference 2/4 games the Pats will still make the playoffs and give BRADY another shot at a Super Bowl. Sounds completely logical to me. They've made it blatantly clear that "Domestic Violence" and/or "Child Abuse" are not nearly as much of a concern as someone trying to get a competitive edge (proof or not). Good thing they never knew about the sticky stuff Jerry Rice used to put on his gloves. They'd have probably put the poor guy in front of the firing squad.


I just think its funny how people like to justify their own teams cheating but will turn around and crucify the Pats. If a player on your team has taken a Steroid, Greased up his Jersey, put sticky stuff on their Gloves, etc. etc... they cheated. And guess what? SOMEONE on every team (whoever that team may be) has done something against the rules to gain a competitive advantage. Don't get me wrong - I don't like this either, but I'm also not going to be hypocritical when every team has a player or two who cheats one way or another.


----------



## oldenred (May 13, 2015)

Goodell needs to be fired for allowing a sting operation into the playoffs. This whole thing has been blown out of proportion. The report did not include that 4 of the Colts balls were also under pressure. This whole thing has made a joke of Goodell and Brady jersey sales are up 100%. Nuff said.


----------



## elfiii (May 13, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> TBrady will appeal and probably get two games.



Brady will appeal and get zero games. Make book on it. They got no proof he did anything.


----------



## model88_308 (May 13, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> They got exactly what I expected, not enough. Goodell is inconsistent with the punishments he hands out.
> It needs a Pete Rose penalty suspended indefinitely all records removed cheating is cheating. The refs knew there could be something up yet they let the balls out of there sight?? Hmmmm They tested the balls with faulty reading gauges??? Hmmmm Jay Feeley on the Radio said he use to give the ball boys money to inflate or deflate the balls how he likes to kick them ... Every Kicker and QB does it that's a FACT!! NFL is a joke. They let players do drugs a few days before the draft and yet still let them enter the employment. Pathetic NFL and Goodell . I think the Balls mattered in the wins the Patriots had. Shut the Tattle Tale Colts out in the 2nd half and put 20 points on them. They would have been better off had Brady used under inflated balls the entire game instead of just the first half.
> 
> Ray Rice got 2 games for beating his girl unconscious "ON CAMERA," and Brady gets 4 games with zero hard evidence as proof and a long winded "more probable than not" report about under inflated footballs. This, except GOOOOOOOOOOOOOODEL is Good for the NFL. Brady will appeal and probably get two games. Won't make a difference 2/4 games the Pats will still make the playoffs and give BRADY another shot at a Super Bowl. Sounds completely logical to me. They've made it blatantly clear that "Domestic Violence" and/or "Child Abuse" are not nearly as much of a concern as someone trying to get a competitive edge (proof or not). Good thing they never knew about the sticky stuff Jerry Rice used to put on his gloves. They'd have probably put the poor guy in front of the firing squad.
> ...



So, just what kind of CHEATING was Pete Rose found to have done?

Not at all comparable offenses.


----------



## oldenred (May 13, 2015)

So the big questions are what will happen to Rodgers since he admitted to overinflating balls and what will happen to the Vikings for intentionally putting their balls next to a space heater in violation of league policy. Those cases have proof yet nothing being said about it!


----------



## elfiii (May 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Brady will appeal and get zero games. Make book on it. They got no proof he did anything.



You heard it here first folks:

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...deflategate/As5BoaerbMFai0zCfzbkQI/story.html

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...-suspension/kkGA5Iz9AVhWkLq7D9HkOO/story.html


----------



## 308fan (May 15, 2015)

i think the ball should be inflated the each teams preference


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 16, 2015)

Goodell set the whole thing up so he would come out a winner.

He appointed himself as the arbitrator to control the outcome.  If he had appointed someone else he could not be sure of it.  Now he can.  

He will reduce the penalties showing himself to being tough but reasonable.  

Brady probably gets 1 game, they lose one draft pick and the fine remains at a million.


----------



## oldenred (May 17, 2015)

Not gonna happen. He loses anyway you look at it. Brady and the NFPLA are going to sue him for not allowing it to go to a neutral party because he is being called as witness and can't act impartial by holding the hearing on his own. He has been an embarrassment to the league and none of this should have ever happened. Deflategate was a sting operation and that in itself should get him fired.





jimbo4116 said:


> Goodell set the whole thing up so he would come out a winner.
> 
> He appointed himself as the arbitrator to control the outcome.  If he had appointed someone else he could not be sure of it.  Now he can.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 17, 2015)

oldenred said:


> Not gonna happen. He loses anyway you look at it. Brady and the NFPLA are going to sue him for not allowing it to go to a neutral party because he is being called as witness and can't act impartial by holding the hearing on his own. He has been an embarrassment to the league and none of this should have ever happened. Deflategate was a sting operation and that in itself should get him fired.



Don't disagree with your assessment of Goodell. But it is in the Player agreement that he can appoint himself as an Arbitrator.

He had to appoint himself to control the damage to his own position as Commissioner.  That said I don't think a Federal Judge is going to touch this as long as long as it has not deviated from the Players agreement.  

No one here has broken any laws on the rules and by-laws of the organization.  Sadly Goodell is upheld by the rules that govern the NFL.

Kraft will take his lumps and move on.  Goodell will minimize Kraft's pain.


----------



## oldenred (May 17, 2015)

A federal judge will be all over this because Goodell can't remain neutral and it has everything to do with him directly. Also since he is a witness in the case it presents conflict of interest. No way this doesn't get heard ny a judge.



jimbo4116 said:


> Don't disagree with your assessment of Goodell. But it is in the Player agreement that he can appoint himself as an Arbitrator.
> 
> He had to appoint himself to control the damage to his own position as Commissioner.  That said I don't think a Federal Judge is going to touch this as long as long as it has not deviated from the Players agreement.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 19, 2015)

Bet Brady gets 1 game or maybe no games suspension.


----------

